# Need help interpreting marks on traditional and down scan sonar.



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently installed a Garmin EchoMap 73 SV unit. It has traditional sonar, down scan and side scan (or whatever Garmin calls them). I was able to use it for the first time last Friday night on Erie for walleye. I was using the split screen with traditional and downs can looking for marks. I could see what I thought were fish on the traditional and what were smallish white marks on the down scan. But I have no idea if what I was seeing were actually fish.

So was I seeing fish? I guess what I am asking is what will fish look like on these two different views. I upgraded from the little unit that would show an actual fish icon somewhere in the water column but I never had much faith in that. I have also tried to do a little research on line but I guess I don't know what to search for. I couldn't seem to come up with any good videos.

Anyway, if someone could help me decipher what I am seeing it would be great. That way I will actually see the fish I can't catch!

Thanks in advance,
-Randy


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

They will show up as white dots.. usually have shadows to the side of them, further the shadow is from the dot = distance fish is off bottom. There are good you tube videos for Hummingbird side and down imaging .... Helps explain it better


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Get some pics to post next time and that will make it way easier for us to help. I have the same unit also. The fish look like upside down checkmarks or blobs on sonar and more like blobs on the down imaging.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Those white marks are most likely fish....from what I've noticed on the down scan the walleye tend to look like a piece of rice or small cigar while the sheephead looks more like a football....hope this helps..


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I hope to get back out this weekend and play around with the unit more. 

Chris1162,
As far as getting pictures, is there a way to have the unit do it? Or do I just take a picture with the phone?

-Randy


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

randallbob said:


> Thanks for the help. I hope to get back out this weekend and play around with the unit more.
> 
> Chris1162,
> As far as getting pictures, is there a way to have the unit do it? Or do I just take a picture with the phone?
> ...


Just take some decent pics with your phone.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll post the pics as soon as I can. With work, weather, and kid's obligations I may not be back on the water for a while. By then the walleye will be gone. Such is life...


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

backfar said:


> Those white marks are most likely fish....from what I've noticed on the down scan the walleye tend to look like a piece of rice or small cigar while the sheephead looks more like a football....hope this helps..


Walleye show up as a white stick (piece of rice). Sheephead a blob (football). Bait shows as a cloud. I have 2d, downscan & sidescan running simultaneously so I can take my best guess


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

glad ya got away from the icons lousey way to read a water. my garmin has d v and I will split the screen so I can see fish on dv and regular sonar. adjust your color , helps...speed affects it also...sometimes I set my pic advance to 2x or 4x ...also use the live setting on the side of the screen , shows fish moving up and down.


----------

